# Information to upgrade education



## chilenita_y2k (15 Feb 2011)

Hey guys, I'm just curious were can I find some course's to be able to upgrade my education. With out having to loss any time from work. Maybe on-line or night time(maybe someone can give me some advice).I need to upgrade to be able to rewrite my aptitude test.
I am currently in the CF.
Thank you ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Feb 2011)

If you're already in, then you shouldn't have to rewrite your aptitude test. That being said, there's not enough details in your post or your profile to give you the proper guidance.

There's plenty of courses available online: University of Manitoba, Athabasca University, RMC to name a few. A little effort on your part will likely reap rewards. I suggest contact with your BPSO as they're the experts in this field.


----------



## chilenita_y2k (16 Feb 2011)

I have seen the BPSO and i was told by him that to be able to change trades i need to upgrade my education.
I been looking at RMC but i need something that won't take any time from work.I will like to study on my on time.
Thank you


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

Without giving a single hint as to what your interests and aptitudes are, or what trade you want, I'm not sure what kind of advice you're hoping to get.


----------



## forgiven (16 Feb 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> There's plenty of courses available online: University of Manitoba, Athabasca University, RMC to name a few. A little effort on your part will likely reap rewards. I suggest contact with your BPSO as they're the experts in this field.



University of Waterloo has decent on-line courses in their Distance Education program.  Beware though that the length of a semester is the same as those in-class courses (14 weeks ?).  Much less leeway than courses at Athabasca University.  Their courses are very popular and spots fill up very quickly as well.

Cheers,


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Feb 2011)

chilenita_y2k said:
			
		

> I have seen the BPSO and i was told by him that to be able to change trades i need to upgrade my education.
> I been looking at RMC but i need something that won't take any time from work.I will like to study on my on time.
> Thank you



In order for us to help you any more than we've already done, a little info on the:
a. current state of your education (eg HS, Uni, College etc);
b. your current trade; and
c. the trade you wish to change to.

Without this info, we're just shooting in the dark. I understand that you want to do this on your own time, but remember there's no quick fix here. Any educational enhancement you take will require a certain amount of time and effort to be of value. There's no magic bullet.


----------



## Griffon (16 Feb 2011)

chilenita_y2k said:
			
		

> I have seen the BPSO and i was told by him that to be able to change trades i need to upgrade my education.
> I been looking at RMC but i need something that won't take any time from work.I will like to study on my on time.
> Thank you



Did the BPSO tell you what specifically you needed to upgrade?  Taking a math course won't help you with the spatial or language portions of the exam...
You need to get a hold of the education officer/counsellor for your base, who may be co-located with the BPSO.  They will be able to provide further guidance on what your options are.  There are quite a few options for what you could do to upgrade including doing an OPME or two through RMC, but it all depends on what you need to upgrade to get authorization to rewrite the CFAT.

Use the resources that are made available to you on your base, they can assist you in setting up a plan tailored to your specific needs. That's what they are there for.


----------



## chilenita_y2k (16 Feb 2011)

Thank you very much for all the advice, it has been very helpfull.
yes i need to upgrade my math,i am currently a cook.I will like to change to supply tech or med tech.
I have some college but i did not finish it and i also have my grade 12.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2011)

By looking at your previous thread, I see that you need to upgrade your education to take the CFAT again because your math scores were too low to qualify you for Supply or Med Tech.



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If you're already in, then you shouldn't have to rewrite your aptitude test.



Yes she does, see above.   

IMHO, what you should do is go and take a math course at a higher level than what you have presently.  That is, if you have Grade 11 math, go take a Grade 12 math course.  There are many ways you can do this, whether it be night classes or making use of an adult high school, if there is one in your area.  I don't think RMC would be in the equation.  

As far as online courses, I personally would find it difficult to do math that way and would rather be in a class with the teacher.  Then you will need to provide proof in the form of a certificate or report card (or whatever you get) to the BPSO in order to get the rewrite.  

Everyone else here has offered valid information as well.  Use the base resources as much as you can.  Also, most adult high school courses are free.  Or at least the ones I took in Petawawa were.   :nod:


----------



## cajuncv (18 Feb 2011)

Been there done that (Upgraded math skills for free on personal time)

1) Set specific goal (ex. Multiplication, fractions or equations)

2) Set time line (ex. Get home, start movie download, work on math goal, eat food watch movie) in that order everyday)

3) Use free not for profit web sources such as:
khanacademy(DOT)org
Mathisfun(DOT)com
Youtube math tutor videos, math tricks
Use amazons preview feature for learn math books (ex. Headfirst algebra using their index page to help set your goals)

4) Start basic move up as you master each goal (ex. khanacad has modules for random testing in each specific goal you set with video walk-through examples and hints for each question)

5) Master the basics as they are taught and learn speed math (ex. Youtube math tricks fast multiplication, fast subtraction)

6) Adjust your timeline depending on your confidence (ex. do practice tests for law enforcement, MIL, paramedic & S.A.T college)

Do the same for bio and chem very valuable for med-tech (ex. Youtube Education has 1 hour MIT open lectures on anatomy, physiology and chemistry 101 and amazon previews for anatomy 101 index to set specific goals, take notes, replay, time stamp)

7) Upgrade your spatial thinking with video games (ex. Chess, checkers, Age of empires)

8) Write and pass an entry math test into college if available (ex. Call college ask for testing center book an appointment for math test pay $40) a few days before your CFAT for a confidence boost

You want this that's why you posted, you are clearly motivated towards upgrading your life good luck.


----------



## Traffictech72 (18 Feb 2011)

Loyalist College in Belleville is offering a College level diploma in Military arts and Sciences. It's a distance learning / on line program. You can take up to 10 years to do it. Once completed, there's a few courses that can be used for advance placement towards a degree at RMC. Not sure why this program is not more advertised in the CF.

Every time the CM comes by, he always tells the troops to do OPMEs. There is so much more courses out there to upgrade your education than OPMEs, again depends what level you're at.


----------



## muffin (18 Feb 2011)

That is the DMASc diploma. It's offered at several Ontario colleges.
http://www.ontariolearn.com/dmasc/


----------



## mike63 (19 Feb 2011)

I suggest that you contact the education coord at your base.  Tell him you want to do this upgrading thru a ILP (Individual Learning Plan).  What ever crse you take, it will cost you money.  The ILP will tell us what you want to take, how much it will cost, where you want to take it and how long you think it will take to do.  This research will have to be done by you, the ed-coord and/or the BPSO.  Upon successful completion of your crse, the military will reimburse you 100% of the cost (if you are Reg Force, 50% if your a PRes).  Get on the CDA (Canadian Defense Academy) website for more details.


----------



## chilenita_y2k (22 Feb 2011)

thank you everyone all the info was very helpfull, i really appreciate everyone taking the time for answering!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## muffin (22 Feb 2011)

chilenita_y2k said:
			
		

> thank you everyone all the info was very helpfull, i really appreciate everyone taking the time for answering!!!! :facepalm:



RMC - DCS's ENE150 is always a good place to start. (University Writing Skills). It will cover things such as grammar and sentence structure.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/eng-ang/course-cours-100-eng.asp

There are many threads on this site about education and professional development. 
You may wish to peruse the "Training" Forum or contact your base education coordinator as previously suggested.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,39.0.html


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2011)

muffin said:
			
		

> RMC - DCS's ENE150 is always a good place to start. (University Writing Skills). It will cover things such as grammar and sentence structure.


That was probably the most courteous and informative slap I've seen here.    ;D


----------



## Haletown (2 Mar 2011)

if you are in BC, there is a one-stop shop for  post secondary online courses.

http://www.bccampus.ca/course-program-finder-2/

I know Alberta, Saskatchewan & Ontario have their own versions of BCcampus


----------

